

LeanClub: forum using C++/Crow, CouchDB, Redis and skel.js/mustache.js - wanda
https://leanclub.org/

======
wanda
Obviously this is not my work.

Here is the Github repo:
[https://github.com/typcn/LeanClub](https://github.com/typcn/LeanClub)

While C++ is arguably overkill for a forum, I think this is an impressive
project with a surprisingly polished frontend experience considering it still
has many bugs to work out.

